# gnome on gentoo x64 mit fsc amilo xa 3530 gnomekonfiguration

## johnaA

hallo@all,

ich kriege einfach nicht mein gnomedesktop zum laufen. ich habe schon soviel herumprobiert, hoffe die konfigurationsdateien sind jetzt nicht alle durcheinander. wenn ich auf der konsole "startx" eingebe kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

```
/root/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: gnome-session: not found
```

in meiner xinitrc steht folgendes:

```
exec gnome-session
```

habe ich manuell eingetragen. was kann ich also tun? ist gnome-session nicht installiert? ich habe gestern abend mit "emerge gnome" alle 401 packete installiert.

danke für die hilfe

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## ChrisJumper

Willkommen im Forum johnaA  :)

Schau einfach mal in die Dokumentation unter Punkt 2.2...

 *Quote:*   

> Beginnend mit gnome-base/gnome-session-2.26.2 müssen Sie die Variable XDG_MENU_PREFIX voranstellen, falls Sie die ~/.xinitrc Methode verwenden, um die Gnome-Menüs zu bekommen. (Falls Sie ~/.xinitrc nicht verwenden, wird alles automatisch für Sie erledigt; es ist keine zusätzliche Konfiguration erforderlich.)

 

Und wenn das weglassen von ~/.xinitrc nicht hilf, steht da noch mehr.

Hast du bei der Installation auch dein Profil angepasst oder die Useflags entsprechend gesetzt (z.B. X, gnome)?

Und dir Gedanken über einen Login-Manager gemacht (GDM, KDM, Quingy...)?

Würde ja fast tippen das du gnome-base/gnome-session nicht installiert hast, aber es ist schon merkwürdig das dies nicht automatisch.. mitinstalliert wurde. Aber ich vermute einfach mal da stimmt mit den Useflags etwas nicht. Wenns immer noch nicht geht poste doch bitte mal die Ausgabe von emerge --info

Um mal schnell eben nachzusehen ob ein Programm installiert ist oder mit welchen Useflags, empfehle ich dir app-portage/eix,

ein emerge -pv gnome-session zeigt dir zwar auch ob gnome-session installiert ist, aber es dauert länger und du eix kann man auch "mal eben" als User ausführen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

